# Объявления > От администрации сайта >  Проблема с форумом

## Д.Срибный

Приветствую!

Как вы уже заметили, несколько дней (с 5 февраля) форум был недоступен.
Произошло следующее - провайдер без согласования с нами, перенес форум и базы данных форума на новый сервер. При переносе базы данных были автоматически перекодированы из utf8 в utf8 - и вместо символов кириллицы были вставлены знаки вопроса....

Сегодня нам удалось восстановить базы данных форума из бэкапа. Но, к сожалению, самый свежий бэкап оказался от 2-го февраля. Так что, сообщения за 3 и 4 потеряны. С этим ничего уже не поделаешь.

Приносим свои глубочайшие извинения за эту аварию.

----------


## forten07

> Приветствую!
> 
> Как вы уже заметили, несколько дней (с 5 февраля) форум был недоступен.
> Произошло следующее - провайдер без согласования с нами, перенес форум и базы данных форума на новый сервер. При переносе базы данных были автоматически перекодированы из utf8 в utf8 - и вместо символов кириллицы были вставлены знаки вопроса....
> 
> Сегодня нам удалось восстановить базы данных форума из бэкапа. Но, к сожалению, самый свежий бэкап оказался от 2-го февраля. Так что, сообщения за 3 и 4 потеряны. С этим ничего уже не поделаешь.
> 
> Приносим свои глубочайшие извинения за эту аварию.


Иного не скажу-восстанавливайте.

----------


## Д.Срибный

То, что можно было восстановить - восстановили.

----------


## Mishel2007

Даааауж провайдеры они такие....:((

----------

